
Show HN: ChiefOnboarding – Simple, Fast and Efficient Employee Onboarding - nannooo
https://chiefonboarding.com
======
badshar
Why do you think companies would drop their existing systems and use this?

~~~
nannooo
Good question! Based upon my own research and experiences, I know that most
companies don't have an onboarding system at all. Some HR tools don't even
have it. The onboarding process is a part that is overlooked a lot of times.

Next to that, we are constantly working on a faster and easier way to onboard
the new hires. For example: you only need to create a task once and you can
add it to every new hire. If you have checked out the demo (it's free and
doesn't require any information) you will probably notice that there is a very
smooth workflow. And last, but not least, business can upload their own logo
and chose their own color. There won't be any branding visible from us to the
new hires. That way it looks like it is part of their own system.

If you have any feedback, please let me know. It is highly appreciated!

~~~
bobyscaph
I like the idea because the faster people get onboard the better it is. Which
type of companies do you target? Is your customer a large company with a
structure HR department or small / mid company without any process yet? Large
companies will be aware of the necessity of such a tool and have a budget for
that but you will potentially be in competition with internal systems. Small /
mid could find this interesting but will it be on their top priority? What is
the your pricing model?

~~~
nannooo
Thanks! You are spot on, there are HR systems available that have this
integrated (but we will be better anyway, ha). We will be focussing mainly on
fast growing startups and just funded startups, but any size of business is
fine with us. Our (current) pricing model will be simple and straight forward,
just like our software: $50 one time fee - up to 5 new hires (No company
branding), $100/month - up to 50 new hires (company branding and API access)
and a custom package starting at $200 per month (several modules that can be
chosen from like unlimited new hires, priority support...)

